# Silhouettes



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

While having 40 stops of DR someday might be great, one of the things I love about photograph is exploiting it's limitations, and I enjoy creating silhouettes. I didn't see a thread for it, so I thought I'd start one, and here are a handful to get it started:


----------



## Click (May 7, 2014)

Lovely colors. I especially like the first one. Well done Mackguyver.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments, Click, and the first one is my favorite, too, especially with the little dragonfly near the palm. I don't know how it fell into focus at that instant, but I like it.


----------



## climber (May 7, 2014)

Great photos, mackguyver.

I'll post 3 of them, although there is nothing special on them. Just to make this thread alive.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

Thanks climber, and I really like that first shot - the flames and people around the subject work very well together to frame the shot.


----------



## distant.star (May 8, 2014)

.
*Love At Last Light*

I've always liked this one, perhaps because I take so few sunset pictures.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 8, 2014)

Silhouettes are an example of a type of picture where the theory is easy but the implementation is harder. These were some pretty good silhouettes. Mine don't always turn out so well.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

climber said:


> Great photos, mackguyver.
> 
> I'll post 3 of them, although there is nothing special on them. Just to make this thread alive.


great job!! it's look like campfire, so warm and familiar))


----------



## lw (Nov 29, 2014)

I think this qualifies.

Some LED lights inside a fruit bowl




silhouette-2 by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## davidcl0nel (Nov 29, 2014)

Great idea!




Sunset in Shinjuku by davidcl0nel, on Flickr





Sonnenuntergang / Skyline Berlin by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## bod (Nov 29, 2014)

Enjoyed seeing the existing posts on this thread. This makes my feet want to get out on to the sand.


----------



## Focuzed (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is a pic I snapped at sunrise in Capadocchia, Turkey. There were dozens of balloons in the air shortly after that pic.


----------



## nineyards (Nov 29, 2014)

Old 7D file, always liked it


----------



## nineyards (Nov 29, 2014)

Another like
A bit newer
5D MK11 70-200 IS11


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's one of mine in B/W.


----------



## TomD (Nov 29, 2014)

Early morning ride near Spearfish, SD


----------



## Al Chemist (Nov 29, 2014)

Really like this thread. Many very nice pictures. TomD, as a westerner I love the cowboy. A couple of mine...don't know if the second one qualifies though.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 29, 2014)

Washington Union Station. 7d2 and 70-200 2.8l II


----------



## warrick (Nov 29, 2014)

Here are a couple from my Africa trip in August

Warrick



Elephant Sunset by Rick_Allen, on Flickr



Another Silhouette by Rick_Allen, on Flickr



Rovos Rail by Rick_Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2014)

From a recent shoot...


----------



## jefflinde (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first posted picture. I took this on the north shore of MN with my wife one morning. Any and all critique is more than welcome.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 30, 2014)

TomD said:


> Early morning ride near Spearfish, SD



Cool!!


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> While having 40 stops of DR someday might be great, one of the things I love about photograph is exploiting it's limitations, and I enjoy creating silhouettes. I didn't see a thread for it, so I thought I'd start one, and here are a handful to get it started:



Nice pictures


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2015)

This might be more _clouds _than _silhouettes_, but:


----------



## andarx (Feb 3, 2015)

Silhouette by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Feb 3, 2015)

In and Around Key West by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


IMG_8799 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Feb 3, 2015)

one I took recently


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Crows with slight texturing added


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

............


----------



## andarx (Feb 10, 2015)

dpc said:


> ............



I like this one, IMO it is a prime example of a silhouette ...


----------



## dpc (Feb 10, 2015)

andarx said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > ............
> ...



Thanks


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

Explore 4.3.16 - Ridge by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

Leatherman Wave by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## d (Apr 18, 2016)

d.


----------

